
What3words: Identify any location anywhere with just three words - blahedo
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-49319760
======
ColinWright
As I said earlier[0][1]:

Extreme scepticism:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017)

Personally, I think that W3W is a really, really bad system to solve a
probably real problem.

Other submissions of this puff piece:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030)

\--------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725818)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20732249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20732249)

------
texhewson
It may or may not be a bad system to solve a real problem, but it's
interesting to see the the IP is locked down and it's an expensive way of
solving a real problem. Is it really so hard to use an app that gives you two
numbers? Your phone usually knows that already?????

